# Spade Truck Trees



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

For those considering a spade truck delivered tree, it seems to work fine. I was a bit worried about mine, and even wrote here a time or 2 about it. The trunk is 7" diameter or thickness at 12" above ground level. It does seem to shock the tree considerably, but it would be hard to move a tree that large other ways. My live oak has been in the ground a little over a year now. Last fall, like all other live oaks, it produced a huge acorn crop. This spring, it has done the "drop leaves as new ones grow" that all live oaks also do. It seems to be fully with new leaves now. I watered very heavily so far.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I too had a 8 inch Live Oak Tree planted with a spade truck in Feburary. Told to water about 15-20 gallons twice a week after planting. Just last week evidence of new leaving coming out so I'm ready to pour the water to it after it gets hot. Pics coming


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Here is my tree


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow Juan, That is a really nicely shaped tree. Monitor its water well through the 1st year. Nicely done.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Dick Hanks said:


> Wow Juan, That is a really nicely shaped tree. Monitor its water well through the 1st year. Nicely done.


I will. Thanks. The Live Oak trees in the background were planted in 1987 and were in 3 gallon buckets. We planted 500 over our ranch and only lost 5-8. Today they are massive if they were planted in sandy loam and not so big if planted in a clay type soil.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Have you thought about thinning the interior of the tree?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

How much does a spade tree like this cost? I would love to have two planted in my yard but I don't know who to go to or cost.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

$600 or $100 per inch of diameter at chest height


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice thank you sir!


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

Feel free to contact me if you have any questions regarding planting live oaks with a spade. I have been planting live oaks for over 10 years.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*New Live Oak 12-2013*

Heres my new tree for 2013 95 gallon


----------

